# 17 male rats, 6-9 weeks old. Glasgow area.



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

There was a recent rescue of 30 rats in the Glasgow area and these boys are still looking for a home.

A few of the girls taken in were pregnant so if you are looking for does in the near future, this is also a possibility.

All bucks are silver/blacks and black berkies, both top ear and dumbo.
There are no known health or temperament issues. All babies are very friendly and well handled.

Homing will be subject to a questionnaire and possible home check and/or references.

Please PM me for more info


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are pics of the lovely lads.....

litters:rescue [RalstonRats]


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hello,

I can't pm yet  I was just wondering how those boys are doing? I'm trying to bully my partner into adopting a few, so I told him I'd ask on what's going on so far. Btw, we live in Aberdeen, would we still be able to rehome?

Thanks


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

:cursing:

Why cant i live closer, they are gorgeous.

Hope they find lovely forever homes soon.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Eriya said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can't pm yet  I was just wondering how those boys are doing? I'm trying to bully my partner into adopting a few, so I told him I'd ask on what's going on so far. Btw, we live in Aberdeen, would we still be able to rehome?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there 

Sorry, I only just saw your reply. Location wouldn't be an issue as long as you were able to travel to collect them or meet us.

Do you currently have any rats? Or have you kept them in the past?

As far as I know, all 17 boys are still looking for homes. My friend is currently fostering them.
There were originally 27 boys, but 10 have gone to their forever homes :thumbup:

Feel free to email me if you prefer... [email protected]


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I just checked with their foster mum and only 3 of these boys are left :O


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hey, thanks a lot, but after some discussions with my partner, we decided we're not 100% ready for rats just yet. It's such a shame, cause they are adorable, but we both hope the last 3 find a lovely home  We'll keep an eye out on future rescues in Scotland though  Thanks again!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Eriya said:


> Hey, thanks a lot, but after some discussions with my partner, we decided we're not 100% ready for rats just yet. It's such a shame, cause they are adorable, but we both hope the last 3 find a lovely home  We'll keep an eye out on future rescues in Scotland though  Thanks again!


I'm sure they will find a great home  Good luck if you decide to get some ratties.xx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Are they being fostered in Ralston? I'm just down the road off Glasgow Road.

Argghhh... Wanted some male rats for a while....


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh i wish they were closer I have room for one more little boy.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Shrap said:


> Are they being fostered in Ralston? I'm just down the road off Glasgow Road.
> 
> Argghhh... Wanted some male rats for a while....


Yes, Mary at Ralston Rats is fostering them.

Are you interested in the 3 remaining lads? I'll ask if they're still available.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Just spoke to Mary and 2 boys who were reserved are now available again.

So at the moment there are 5 boys still looking for their forever homes.

All are black berkies. Three are dumbo and 2 are top ear.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Are they already in a group?

God I really really want them. Have the perfect names and everything. I can't dive in and say I'll take them though. I will need to see if it's feasible first.


Hmm... Stefan, Damon, Niklaus, Elijah and Alaric.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Shrap said:


> Are they already in a group?
> 
> God I really really want them. Have the perfect names and everything. I can't dive in and say I'll take them though. I will need to see if it's feasible first.
> 
> Hmm... Stefan, Damon, Niklaus, Elijah and Alaric.


 No, they're in an SRS with a mix of other boys so could be split in to a duo and trio.

Don't worry as I'm sure they'll find a lovely home either way.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

These boys have now all found wonderful new homes :thumbup:


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Awwww that's great news. So happy to hear this.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> These boys have now all found wonderful new homes :thumbup:


That is such brillant news hun :thumbup:


----------

